# Rebluing question



## uga095 (Aug 6, 2012)

A buddy of mine was oiling a deer rifle tonight and decided to put some Blue and Rust Remover along his barrel, which did just that.  Nice silver spot left just past the scope. Is rebluing something you could do yourself at home or would he be better off taking it somewhere? Should he expect to pay a decent amount?


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 7, 2012)

Brownells sells one called "oxpho-blue" that works pretty good.  A hot blue job is not cheap.  Couple of hundred bucks or more depending on the action.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just make sure you follow the instructions on the cold blue to the letter.  It has to be done just like they say to get a blue that looks good and will last a fairly long time.


----------



## TJay (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out Hoppes Gun Blue Kit.  I had a bad spot on a Remmy under the stock.  I got rid of the rust and smoothed it out and used the Hoppes Kit.  Looks great and it's easy to use.  About $10 from Midway.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 7, 2012)

I've done cold blue with a premium kit myself with great results.


----------



## uga095 (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks fellas


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 8, 2012)

I just finished rebluing an old Stevens 311/Springfield 5100 12ga SxS this past Sunday using Brownell's Oxpho-Blue. It did a very nice job for cold blue but like stated above, you must do a good prep job. It's not hard by any means but just pay attention to details. 

This one had a heavy patenia, not rust, so I used 220grit sandpaper to clean up the barrels and receiver. I used a good degreaser followed by brake cleaner, dried with a clean cotton cloth then applied the Oxpho with a clean cotton cloth. Follow the directions and you will be very pleased.

Start here -


----------



## big john smith (Dec 9, 2012)

Good info on the Oxpho, had not heard of it. Tried some of the other stuff with just OK results-


----------



## weagle (Dec 11, 2012)

Oxpho blue creme is the stuff.  It actually isn't nearly as sensitive to prep work as the other bluing solutions.  I just clean of the area with simple green or any other degreaser and buff the OB in with 0000 steel wool.  I then buff it off with a papertowel and repeat till it's dark enough.

Weagle

Before:  Savage 99,  Blood or some other agent had stripped the bluing off of this old savage 99.  







Apply Oxpho with steel woold






apply 2 or 3 times until it blends in.   Done


----------



## jglenn (Dec 14, 2012)

if you get the oxpho , go to Brownells web site and get their instructions for it..they lay out exactly how to use it..much more detailed than whats on the bottle

I use either Oxpho or Dicropan IM.. depending upon the weapons steel content one of them will work better than the other as far as matching the color.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 14, 2012)

For touch up no. But for a whole piece I like to glass bead blast the part. It really cleans it up and opens the pores in the metal for a cold blue. Ive done old guns that shined like hot blue.


----------

